# Anyone use tinder?



## kerouac

anyone here ever meet somebody through tinder? 

i downloaded it for fun, got a few matches but don't really know what to say to anyone.

it's kinda a shallow concept i guess, liking/rejecting based on facebook photos, but i'd imagine it could be a handy tool to have when in a new town.


----------



## wizehop

Man the Truth is regardless of how we meet people, looks play a big part initially anyhow. Cant say I have used it personally as I've been in a loving relationship for almost ten years. However I have friends who use it casually and it seems to work okay for them.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i tried it just to see what the big deal was, but i didn't really find it all that interesting.


----------



## Kim Chee

Tinder is probably pretty good for getting laid, right up to where you tell 'em your poor and need a shower.

As a conversation ice breaker, offer this: the mohs scale lists a sober bum's dick as the third hardest substance known to man. Diamond and corundum are the first and second hardest.


----------



## EphemeralStick

I've used grindr which I guess is the tinder for gays. Its odd, like looking through a catalog of people who could bone you, but probably won't. 

Unless they're old, alone, and desperate. Those guys are always down for something.


----------



## janktoaster

Tinder made me feel like a scumbag haha


----------



## Ehmesdee

It's pretty weird, but if you're straight up when starting conversations like in town for one night only need a place to stay...you'd be surprised.


----------



## 4t7

I downloaded it once. Tried to sign up and realized you can't use it without a facebook account. Fuck that, uninstalled.


----------



## landpirate

Once again I have got the wrong end of the stick on here. Thought this was going to be something about building fires. I sometimes feel like I am living on a very different planet to everyone else. 

Anyway, hadn't heard of the tinder app before, now I have it sounds pretty grim to be honest. Looks can be deceiving after all.


----------



## Odin

landpirate said:


> I sometimes feel like I am living on a very different planet to everyone else.



Most days I feel like Marvin Martian for sure. ::



I don't get stuff like tinder or plenty of fish. ::shifty::
Just seems like a way to wrap yourself up in pretense.

I may be a hermit but I do know/recall what it's like to meet a girl and find something in common in the real world. 
LoL... most of these "hook up" sites are probably giving your computer Digital VD/STDz anyway lol... stealing your cheezeburgers and selling your consumer info. 

::cat::


----------



## Rob Nothing

Yeah why pay for porn or dating site when you can buy a burger shake fries w that??

I pity all you sob's cause you probably don't have a landlady as hot as my landlady. If I'm here long enough def gonna try and get it. Damn.

Wait a minute, not done. I've got a big crap coming on I think. Yeah, oh f88k here it comes.. ugghhhhhhh

So, yeah looks are great. But when we say looks, there is a lot of different factors that are implied under that. Personality, for me, is part of looks. The way they move, the way they talk and the quirks and dimples and asymmetries that make a person charming. Earth day, last month for instance, I thought I was falling into another ring of fire for a couple weeks there while I made the transition into a new job and new place. For my trial day and interview then the first thing I noticed was her shape and daintiness and her streaks of grey hair. Later, it's the cutest wittle voice and the lisp that gets me and by this point any bodily proximity at all to this girl and my mind goes blank and my dick starts discharging and I feel like I'm going insane. . . of course, life being the giant killjoy that it is, the week I actually started work I realize that we don't click at all and we come from completely different upbringings and opposite sides of the country and basically there is not enough chemistry. Basically I would love to have met this girl in a bar or at a gig or whatever, right, but it probably would not be leading to anything substantial. But maybe it would have. And this is work and work fouls things like that up terribly, and if it doesn't then 9 times out of 10 it won't last.
But you don't get that same wild alignment of circumstances and odd details that spark this insane animalistic drive that creates an atmosphere for serious bonding.. on the internet. You just don't. Letters aren't enough, nor pictures or emoticons. Not unless you're a fucking robot, right? There are other languages and signs and symptoms and a whole array of senses and tenses and nuances that must needs be present all at the same time.. the stars and planets must align yo ufeel me? And I feel like this with the plenty of fish and the harmony and the tinder, they're based on the presumption that compatibility is rational or quantifiable and that love is something that is static, like a color or a number or something, right? Like, everyone wants love (okay, _maybe_), and everyone thinks love is this and it's that and it's precisely this (nope). It's not. It's a blanket term, a giant umbrella that is probably one of the most ambiguous Fing umbrellas in the Latin world.
CIRCUMSTANCE people. Circumstance! there is no circumstance, there is no magic on the internet, in the rational world, in the paperwork, in marriage, there's no spunk in that chapel, there's no ingenuity there's no sponteniety in this artificial compatibility of "interests" and "hobbies" and drink yes no drugs yes no pets yes no. F that. compatibility is based on circumstance alone and I don't think that is anything that is reducible to common factors like religion and hopes. People don't even Fing know what they want, and when they get what it is they think they want they find that it isn't even Fing remotely what they'd expected or some such right? They have no idea what theyi're about, for the most part. Sex is an experiment, it's an impromptu streak into the forest, a leap in the dark, a base jump, a jailbreak, a murder. Real bonds are not made so easily. It takes the intricate hand of chance to weave real attraction and real love. And all these scheming internet pieces of sh** thinking they going to bridge the chasm sitting on they ass and browsing faces and traits and narratives, god bless and godspeed cause I'm a damn far sight better off going my way and finding what I find living and doing things and being the fullest and angriest and craziest and blindest that I can be out there in the world. And I don't want any of that match making crap. I know what I want and the rest of them can lick my salty balls, know what I mean? 

Why make it so complicated. If you know what you know when you know it and you are old enough to know better and mature enough to know what that entails and what it is that really gets you going, you are better off than all these sad f88ks cruising the magic hour glass of nudes and icons, on twitter or that imgur stuff or facebook w/e.

I say leave the internet out of it, is all. And if you're really that desperate then go masturbate for godsake. It's called selfcest and there is no harm no foul.


----------



## TMG51

I use Tindr all the time. You'd be surprised how many girls will climb into the back of a van with a bearded drifter they just met off a hookup app. 
Special powers: vandweller charm.


----------



## Ignatius

I have used Tinder on and off for almost two years now, mainly near my area in Strasbourg (France) but also in the south of France, in London, in the Netherlands and in Germany near to where I live or Berlin. I guess that here, not having a flashy job or stable situation to show for is definitely not helping. It seems that even if the lady is only looking for something casual, you will have to represent some sort of material/professional success either way for her to be graceful enough to accept to meet you, even if you are just offering to share a beverage (that you are likely to pay for) in the afternoon in a public place. If you look and smell like trash, forget about it, I don't think you will work something out.
Tinder is very time consuming and the reward most of the time is that you feel like an ugly useless unwanted piece of crap. It is likely to destroy your self confidence (if fragile like mine) whereas meeting people through more classic real life channels will enhance it. I very rarely had the balls to talk and pick up someone I find attractive in the street or public transports but the very few times I did, I had much better results.
I am not saying there aren't great interesting (and beautiful) people on this app, nowadays singles of any kind can be using technology to help them have dates (actually dates are a new concept here, it appearead with the apps and we were better off without them but American hegemony seems irresistible), somehow, going through those virtual programs that will almost always focus on superficial details that are irrelevant when it concerns chemistry occuring between two people very different one to another, it kind of makes people regard each other as products on a supermarket shelf and treat them like such, even if their intentions initially aren't to do that, I guess Tinder makes you become that way. You can match with someone and be both really excited to meet each other at first but in 5 minutes you can get ghosted forever, probably because some other person got her/his/your attention. Repeated ghosting just plagues the dating app scene and pretty much ruins it.

On the other hand I have met very nice ladies quite easily when I was in foreign cities, sometimes 10 minutes after the actual virtual match, I guess the exotic french factor works out way better once I'm out of my own country. Also, women are sometimes looking for an experience with no strings attached but won't do it with someone local because they will maybe feel judged by people in their surroundings whereas with some foreign guy just passing by, nobody will know.

Anyways, that's an insight of my very own experience with it, some other people may tell you differently.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

I used okcupid for a while. Wound up being sorta like couchsurfing plus mad sexual tension that sometimes has played out well. Other times I meet total fuckin wingnuts. I just deleted it recently. Too weird to have the internet mediate that kind of connection.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Buffalo said:


> I used okcupid for a while. Wound up being sorta like couchsurfing plus mad sexual tension that sometimes has played out well. Other times I meet total fuckin wingnuts. I just deleted it recently. Too weird to have the internet mediate that kind of connection.



to me it seems like okc has changed a lot for the worse. it used to be a super rad app with people i was genuinely interested in, but they kept taking away feature after feature and hiding them in their 'a-list' program which is like $20/mo (which is way too expensive in my opinion).

it also seems like all the cool people on okc are gone now, maybe because they went over to tinder, i dunno. seems like everyone's using that these days but it would be nice to have something like okc where you can connect on little more than a facebook photo.

i've always joked about making an 'oksquatter' section of StP, but i haven't really figured out how to make it so it's not just a bunch of dudes perving on every girl that shows up.


----------



## Coywolf

I tried tinder for the first time the other day. Got drunk and laid like 5 hours later by a really good looking girl haha. She was insane though.

As @wizehop said on another thread. Do not use tinder for relationships. People are on there to bang. Period. Did I mention this girl was on her period? ::fuckinginbed::


----------



## Odin

Coywolf said:


> I tried tinder for the first time the other day. Got drunk and laid like 5 hours later by a really good looking girl haha. She was insane though.
> 
> As @wizehop said on another thread. Do not use tinder for relationships. People are on there to bang. Period. Did I mention this girl was on her period? ::fuckinginbed::




Excellent... you should post about it or on the subject in this thread... 
\
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/licking-bloody-vagina.11484/page-8#post-180725

Pubic Announcement By STPBVTCraving Committe.


----------



## Coywolf

Best. Thread. Evaaaaaaa!


Odin said:


> Excellent... you should post about it or on the subject in this thread...
> \
> https://squattheplanet.com/threads/licking-bloody-vagina.11484/page-8#post-180725
> 
> Pubic Announcement By STPBVTCraving Committe.


----------

